# 'Hipsters of Size'



## Esther (Aug 5, 2010)

A friend of mine mentioned that she rarely ever sees fat "hipster" type guys (you know... trendy, scruffy, scarf-wearing in all weather, often very pretentious...). I, having developed quite an eye for this elusive cutie, went on a googling spree to prove her wrong. It turns out that someone has already devoted an entire tumblr page to these guys: 
http://hipstersofsize.tumblr.com/
Some of these gentlemen aren't that big... but there are certainly lots of beards, tattoos and hairy bellies to browse


----------



## SailorCupcake (Aug 5, 2010)

this made my night.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 5, 2010)

Ugh... _hipsters_....sometimes I just want to smother them in their organic falafel.


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 6, 2010)

I think you see so few because it's not like a lot of hipster clothing is available in BHM sizes.

At least, I've never really seen much of that type of clothing available in bigger sizes.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 6, 2010)

HOTTIES!!!!!

These guys are SEXY! I am less inclined toward the ultra skinny jeans and tight tees I see on most hipsters...but these are more creative outfits. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 6, 2010)

I. HATE. Hipsters. In principal at least. Yeah, because in practice, one of my best friends is definitely a glam-ish hipster (yeah, it's possible)

Even if I wasn't duty bound as a goth to despise their very existence(LOL kidding...mostly), I think I wouldn't like them very much anyway.


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 6, 2010)

me luff dis tred.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Aug 6, 2010)

I thought an eating disorder was required for the Hipster label.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 6, 2010)

I love this idea. Really great pics of these guys. I especially love the red haired tatted guy with the horns in the background.

I'll say this, living in LA, I see my share of hipster guys of size. More skinny hipsters, yes, but plenty of not-so-skinny ones, too. They're not that unusual around here. ...Now hipster fat girls, though... that's another matter. It's hard to be a fat hipster girl because it's really hard to find the clothes. I want to wear the little vintage dresses and Anthropologie sweaters, but they just don't make them in my size.


----------



## Oirish (Aug 6, 2010)

I came upon a miraculous website recently titled "Look at this Fucking Hipster." 
I can't fucking stand these pretentious flavor of the week bastards. They take the worst elements of both yuppie and hippy cultures with none of the better points of either. <www.latfh.com>


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 6, 2010)

Oirish said:


> I came upon a miraculous website recently titled "Look at this Fucking Hipster."
> I can't fucking stand these pretentious flavor of the week bastards. They take the worst elements of both yuppie and hippy cultures with none of the better points of either. <www.latfh.com>



Yeah one of the Hipsters of Size is the infamous BEEEAAAANNNNSSS from LATFH.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 6, 2010)

I think I went to school with some of those guys.  They all take "Media and General Arts"...

But no, that is kind of a fun website. Just because it's a bunch of guys that take pride in how they look, I guess.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok, so I know what hipsters look like, and what hipster music is, but I went to Urban Dictionary to see their definition of "hipster". Apparently, the hipster have invaded UD, because there was a HUGE piece lauding the praises of the hipster lifestyle. But the last sentence is what made me laugh hysterically and made whoever wrote it lose ALL credibility from an otherwise very well written entry.

"Anti-hipster sentiment often comes from people who simply can't keep up with social change and are envious of those who can."

So, lemme get this straight...hipsters are COUNTER-culture, but they ARE social change, thus making them prevalent culture? So, that destroys the subversiveness of being a hipster in the first place, doesn't it?

Yeah, if you need me, I'll be sitting over there. You won't be able to miss me. I'll be in all black with an OBVIOUSLY envious look on my face.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 6, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Ok, so I know what hipsters look like, and what hipster music is, but I went to Urban Dictionary to see their definition of "hipster". Apparently, the hipster have invaded UD, because there was a HUGE piece lauding the praises of the hipster lifestyle. But the last sentence is what made me laugh hysterically and made whoever wrote it lose ALL credibility from an otherwise very well written entry.
> 
> "Anti-hipster sentiment often comes from people who simply can't keep up with social change and are envious of those who can."
> 
> ...



Yeah, but that's said about pretty much anyone. Any "style" is considered unique to you, except everyone else wears the same damned clothes. I mean, you're a goth, yes? So you want to be anti-establishment, non-conformist, and unique, however just end up looking like every other goth. And that's a general point of view people have, not just applying to you, or goths. I think I'm being so different with my tshirts and my goofy dresses and big glasses and bad haircut, but truth is, there's a million girls who look like me. And I'm trying to look like them. BUT I WILL NOT CONFORM!

That being said, I think I need more coffee. I'm not terribly awake yet.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 6, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Yeah, but that's said about pretty much anyone. Any "style" is considered unique to you, except everyone else wears the same damned clothes. I mean, you're a goth, yes? So you want to be anti-establishment, non-conformist, and unique, however just end up looking like every other goth. And that's a general point of view people have, not just applying to you, or goths. I think I'm being so different with my tshirts and my goofy dresses and big glasses and bad haircut, but truth is, there's a million girls who look like me. And I'm trying to look like them. BUT I WILL NOT CONFORM!
> 
> That being said, I think I need more coffee. I'm not terribly awake yet.



See, here's the thing, in general goth circles there is a lot of conforming to the non-conformity. I don't run in general goth circles. I take the skeleton of gothic culture: The music, the dark aesthetic, the mindset; and, I make it my own. I put my own spin on it, and most of all, and I mean most of all, *I don't limit myself to that.* There are LOTS of things that I like that could potentially make me "lose my goth card". Do I care? No. Because I'm me, I just happen to identify with that label.

What that last sentence in the above article implies is that hipster is a counter-culture movement that seeks to become prevalent society. This differs from most counter-culture movements that seek to separate themselves FROM society for whatever perceived wrong they see in it. (See: Punk and Goth, which are closely related)


----------



## Zowie (Aug 6, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> See, here's the thing, in general goth circles there is a lot of conforming to the non-conformity. I don't run in general goth circles. I take the skeleton of gothic culture: The music, the dark aesthetic, the mindset; and, I make it my own. I put my own spin on it, and most of all, and I mean most of all, *I don't limit myself to that.* There are LOTS of things that I like that could potentially make me "lose my goth card". Do I care? No. Because I'm me, I just happen to identify with that label.



No, don't worry, I was saying you're a conforming non-conformist, I just used goth as a example. Most style structures are built like that, and most people will deviate from what they call a style their own. You might look at me today and go, "Ugh, a hipserette, someone smack her", but I wouldn't consider myself as such, or any other label you might want to stick. (Although... dork seems to work 90% of the time. )



> What that last sentence in the above article implies is that hipster is a counter-culture movement that seeks to become prevalent society. This differs from most counter-culture movements that seek to separate themselves FROM society for whatever perceived wrong they see in it. (See: Punk and Goth, which are closely related)



I have a hard time considering hipsers as counter-culture to begin with. Yes, they're prevalent, but I'm pretty sure 50's rimmed glasses don't make you counter-culture. The only thing they could counter would be other, more popular styles and mindset (prep or whatnot). Not so hardcore...


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 6, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> (Although... dork seems to work 90% of the time. )



OOO! Lemme try!

*ahem*


Dork.

teehee



> I have a hard time considering hipsers as counter-culture to begin with. Yes, they're prevalent, but I'm pretty sure 50's rimmed glasses don't make you counter-culture. The only thing they could counter would be other, more popular styles and mindset (prep or whatnot). Not so hardcore...



Check out the long-ass definition here: (http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hipster)

Pretty "Wait...what?" inducing.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Aug 6, 2010)

If I ever coordinate what I'm wearing with the glasses on my face, you have permission to shoot me. 

Ask me first, because it could happen on accident.


----------



## Melian (Aug 6, 2010)

Esther, you had to go and start this thread right after I said that we never disagree. LOL.

You can have them all to yourself!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 6, 2010)

Melian said:


> You can have them all to yourself!!!



*seriously...they are all *BEARS* code language for (not into us wimmens) :doh:
no thanks I kinda prefer a MAN INTO ME....*


----------



## ~da rev~ (Aug 6, 2010)

They all look like gay lumberjacks. 

No offense to gay people. 

That was aimed at lumberjacks. I just hate them so much.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 6, 2010)

~da rev~ said:


> They all look like gay lumberjacks.
> 
> No offense to gay people.
> 
> That was aimed at lumberjacks. I just hate them so much.



*wow...do you know a lot of lumberjacks LOLOLOL *


----------



## Oirish (Aug 6, 2010)

Never underestimate a hipster's ability to self-agrandize. They seem to have filled up the first few pages with praises for their peers but there are some great posts there if you scroll through. Here is my favorite: 

Listens to bands that you have never heard of. Has hairstyle that can only be described as "complicated." (Most likely achieved by a minimum of one week not washing it.) Probably tattooed. Maybe gay. Definitely cooler than you. Reads Black Book, Nylon, and the Styles section of the New York Times. Drinks Pabst Blue Ribbon. Often. Complains. Always denies being a hipster. Hates the word. Probably living off parents money - and spends a great deal of it to look like they don't have any. Has friends and/or self cut hair. Dyes it frequently (black, white-blonde, etc. and until scalp bleeds). Has a closet full of clothing but usually wears same three things OVER AND OVER (most likely very tight black pants, scarf, and ironic tee-shirt). Chips off nail polish artfully after $50 manicure. Sleeps with everyone and talks about it at great volume in crowded coffee shops. Addicted to coffee, cigarettes (Parliaments, Kamel Reds, Lucky Strikes, etc.), and possibly cocaine. Claims to be in a band. Rehearsals consist of choosing outfits for next show and drinking PBR. Always on the list. Majors or majored in art, writing, or queer studies. Name-drops. May go by "Penny Lane," "Eleanor Rigby," etc. when drunk. On PBR. Which is usually.





theronin23 said:


> Ok, so I know what hipsters look like, and what hipster music is, but I went to Urban Dictionary to see their definition of "hipster". Apparently, the hipster have invaded UD, because there was a HUGE piece lauding the praises of the hipster lifestyle. But the last sentence is what made me laugh hysterically and made whoever wrote it lose ALL credibility from an otherwise very well written entry.
> 
> "Anti-hipster sentiment often comes from people who simply can't keep up with social change and are envious of those who can."
> 
> ...


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 6, 2010)

Oirish said:


> Never underestimate a hipster's ability to self-agrandize. They seem to have filled up the first few pages with praises for their peers but there are some great posts there if you scroll through. Here is my favorite:
> 
> Listens to bands that you have never heard of. Has hairstyle that can only be described as "complicated." (Most likely achieved by a minimum of one week not washing it.) Probably tattooed. Maybe gay. Definitely cooler than you. Reads Black Book, Nylon, and the Styles section of the New York Times. Drinks Pabst Blue Ribbon. Often. Complains. Always denies being a hipster. Hates the word. Probably living off parents money - and spends a great deal of it to look like they don't have any. Has friends and/or self cut hair. Dyes it frequently (black, white-blonde, etc. and until scalp bleeds). Has a closet full of clothing but usually wears same three things OVER AND OVER (most likely very tight black pants, scarf, and ironic tee-shirt). Chips off nail polish artfully after $50 manicure. Sleeps with everyone and talks about it at great volume in crowded coffee shops. Addicted to coffee, cigarettes (Parliaments, Kamel Reds, Lucky Strikes, etc.), and possibly cocaine. Claims to be in a band. Rehearsals consist of choosing outfits for next show and drinking PBR. Always on the list. Majors or majored in art, writing, or queer studies. Name-drops. May go by "Penny Lane," "Eleanor Rigby," etc. when drunk. On PBR. Which is usually.



Also....they can draw very well (dark, disturbing art) and most likely work at Starbucks. And Orange County is full of them....Hipster girls and guys of size.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 6, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Also....they can draw very well (dark, disturbing art) and most likely work at Starbucks. And Orange County is full of them....Hipster girls and guys of size.



...Can I have my hipster card now?


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 6, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...Can I have my hipster card now?



LOL sure....


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey, stop the hipster hate! Don't hate 'cuz they dress better than you.


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 6, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Hey, stop the hipster hate! Don't hate 'cuz they dress better than you.



The funny part is....they look fine, sometimes even hot, but I would look so weird dressed that way. Just doesn't go with my personality at all LOL


----------



## Jes (Aug 6, 2010)

You might also be interested in:

www.HeftyEmoDouchebags.com


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 6, 2010)

Let's face it, they just a crappy, "living off daddy's money" version of beatniks.


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 6, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Let's face it, they just a crappy, "living off daddy's money" version of beatniks.



I need a daddy to live off of...LOL


----------



## mossystate (Aug 6, 2010)

Oirish said:


> Never underestimate a hipster's ability to self-agrandize. They seem to have filled up the first few pages with praises for their peers but there are some great posts there if you scroll through. Here is my favorite:
> 
> Listens to bands that you have never heard of. Has hairstyle that can only be described as "complicated." (Most likely achieved by a minimum of one week not washing it.) Probably tattooed. Maybe gay. Definitely cooler than you. Reads Black Book, Nylon, and the Styles section of the New York Times. Drinks Pabst Blue Ribbon. Often. Complains. Always denies being a hipster. Hates the word. Probably living off parents money - and spends a great deal of it to look like they don't have any. Has friends and/or self cut hair. Dyes it frequently (black, white-blonde, etc. and until scalp bleeds). Has a closet full of clothing but usually wears same three things OVER AND OVER (most likely very tight black pants, scarf, and ironic tee-shirt). Chips off nail polish artfully after $50 manicure. Sleeps with everyone and talks about it at great volume in crowded coffee shops. Addicted to coffee, cigarettes (Parliaments, Kamel Reds, Lucky Strikes, etc.), and possibly cocaine. Claims to be in a band. Rehearsals consist of choosing outfits for next show and drinking PBR. Always on the list. Majors or majored in art, writing, or queer studies. Name-drops. May go by "Penny Lane," "Eleanor Rigby," etc. when drunk. On PBR. Which is usually.




LOL

:bow:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 6, 2010)

For the record, it's possible to appreciate the external aesthetics of a hipster (and potentially want to do him) without actually being able to tolerate their constant name-checking and cooler-than-thou attitude within the context of an actual ongoing relationship.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 6, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...Can I have my hipster card now?



You're going to need gigantic ear gauges that I could fit my fist through, multicolored arm bands, and skinny jeans. You'll probably need to shop in the toddler section to get the really tight, ball breaking ones.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 6, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Let's face it, they just a crappy, "living off daddy's money" version of beatniks.



Not all of them are! Some of them make pretty good money working at Urban Outfitters and American Apparel. 



...augh. Who am I kidding? Most of them are still hopeless younguns, regardless of age. But I still think they're cute all the same.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 6, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You're going to need gigantic ear gauges that I could fit my fist through, multicolored arm bands, and skinny jeans. You'll probably need to shop in the toddler section to get the really tight, ball breaking ones.



Stealing them from younger sisters works too. Emos perfected that.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 6, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> The funny part is....they look fine, sometimes even hot, but I would look so weird dressed that way. Just doesn't go with my personality at all LOL



I'm an old timey gal, so I like old timey style. I also like a little of the punk rock edge I see in some hipster style. I'm not so much into the guys in supertight jeans, American Apparel sweatshirts, ironic Ts and Tom's slip-ons, but I like most of the rest of it.


----------



## sussuration (Aug 6, 2010)

awwwwww, yeah. these are my kinda dudes. i don't really like the term "hipster" and anyone who describes themselves as such is doing it wrong... but yeah, i'd date most of the guys in that tumblr if they were down.


----------



## RJI (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't see too many people with that style here in New Jersey. I think Vinnie and "The Situation" may be Hipsters with spikey hair and spray tans.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 6, 2010)

*Diet Book Chubster Will Rid the World of Fat Hipsters*




That had better be vegan.Photo: iStockphoto

The requisites of hipsterdom are ever-changing (you can't like things once they've gone _mainstream_), but the demographic's one constant is and always will be a whip-thin physique — the better to rock a look of apathetic disdain while zipping around on your fixed-gear. So those whose super-skinny jeans encase seriously uncool love handles will give thanks that writer Martin Cizmar has sold _Chubster_, which Publishers Marketplace describes as an "appropriately snarky weight-loss and lifestyle guide for hipsters looking to shed pounds and stay cool," to Houghton Mifflin Harcourt. Expect the core program to center around a regimen of street-cart tacos, Old Granddad, and cigarettes.
(From the May issue of New York magazine)


----------



## Jes (Aug 6, 2010)

RJI said:


> I don't see too many people with that style here in New Jersey. I think Vinnie and "The Situation" may be Hipsters with spikey hair and spray tans.



uhm, no. 

















pants


----------



## RJI (Aug 6, 2010)

Jes said:


> uhm, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....pants?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 6, 2010)

RJI said:


> I don't see too many people with that style here in New Jersey. I think Vinnie and "The Situation" may be Hipsters with spikey hair and spray tans.



Those are guidos. I mean they're kinda the opposite of hipsters haha. They get designer clothes and look trimmed and neat. Hipsters go for scruff and ironic clothes.


----------



## RJI (Aug 6, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Those are guidos. I mean they're kinda the opposite of hipsters haha. They get designer clothes and look trimmed and neat. Hipsters go for scruff and ironic clothes.




Yeah I know, it was meant as a joke


----------



## Paquito (Aug 6, 2010)

RJI said:


> Yeah I know, it was meant as a joke



INTERNET IS SERIOUS BUSINESS






pants.


----------



## inkedinto (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a tinge of hipster in me.. and those boys whether hetero or homo are right down my ally.. yummy.


----------



## Bearsy (Aug 6, 2010)

If I could afford, and they sold, hipster-esque clothing in my size, I would most likely be a "hipster of size". I already am pretentious as hell about music and film(hell, I have a music blog and a Tumblr) and I enjoy the style. I don't care.


----------



## Oirish (Aug 6, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Hey, stop the hipster hate! Don't hate 'cuz they dress better than you.



They don't dress better than me. They wear cheaply made, overpriced crap and have raging superiority complexes while regurgitating other peoples' original concepts of art, fashion, and music; claiming to be inventive. Boo!


----------



## Oirish (Aug 6, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Also....they can draw very well (dark, disturbing art) and most likely work at Starbucks. And Orange County is full of them....Hipster girls and guys of size.



Yes, I have known a few that can adequately copy a Chris Bachalo drawing with a few slight alterations and claim originality. Much praise to the talented posers.


----------



## Esther (Aug 6, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Let's face it, they just a crappy, "living off daddy's money" version of beatniks.



I don't understand where the "living off daddy's money" stereotype came from.


----------



## Esther (Aug 6, 2010)

"Hating" any person, or group of people based upon their appearance/style of dress seems... problematic, to say the least.


----------



## escapist (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey we might as well make this a fun game for everybody to play. Ready? Get out your Bingo-Dauber:


----------



## Dmitra (Aug 6, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Ugh... _hipsters_....sometimes I just want to smother them in their organic falafel.



This had me laughing way too much.


----------



## popsongromance (Aug 6, 2010)

i suppose i fall into the hipster catagory, even though i don't think i'm better than everone. however, i do love belle & sebastian and i have strong oppinions about films that most people don't care about. i would also, say that finding a chubby hipster type girl is hard for me as well.

my most hipster pose:


----------



## CherryRVA (Aug 7, 2010)

escapist said:


> Hey we might as well make this a fun game for everybody to play. Ready? Get out your Bingo-Dauber:



Best thing ever!!!! You just made me spit coffee all over the screen dammit!


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 7, 2010)

Esther said:


> "Hating" any person, or group of people based upon their appearance/style of dress seems... problematic, to say the least.



Agreed. And LOVE the link. This, Dims and Chubarama fulfill my needs nicely :wubu:


----------



## mrfantasy90 (Aug 7, 2010)

Chubarama? is that like Bananaramma?


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 7, 2010)

mrfantasy90 said:


> Chubarama? is that like Bananaramma?



Yeah baby, (s)he's got it.


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 9, 2010)

Esther said:


> "Hating" any person, or group of people based upon their appearance/style of dress seems... problematic, to say the least.



Especially on a forum that exists to combat hatred and stereotyping based on appearance.


----------



## HayleeRose (Aug 9, 2010)

I live in portland oregon, so the husky lumber jacks in tight clothing type is all over, and i gotta say, im a sucker for them. :wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 9, 2010)

Esther said:


> "Hating" any person, or group of people based upon their appearance/style of dress seems... problematic, to say the least.



I don't care how they look. The could dress like Bavarian midgets for all I care. It's the "'tude" I don't like.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 9, 2010)

StarWitness said:


> Especially on a forum that exists to combat hatred and stereotyping based on appearance.



Bullshit, that's SUCH cop out, because hipster isn't JUST about appearance. No established subculture is.


----------



## slowpoke219 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm a lumberjack and I'm ok!! I sleep all night and I work all day!! Show me the love peoples.


----------



## SnapDragon (Aug 9, 2010)

I think they're called metrosexual here.

But I wish this culture had the amount of eye candy the bear and chub/chaser gay equivalent community did.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 9, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> I live in portland oregon, so the husky lumber jacks in tight clothing type is all over, and i gotta say, im a sucker for them. :wubu:



I so need to move there. And I really would if I thought I could find a job there.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 9, 2010)

aren't we all hipsters of size, really


----------



## Oirish (Aug 9, 2010)

SnapDragon said:


> I think they're called metrosexual here.
> 
> But I wish this culture had the amount of eye candy the bear and chub/chaser gay equivalent community did.



We have metrosexuals here. My understanding of the term is more directed toward the very manicured fashionable male, not the fashionably disheveled look hipsters tend to go for. Hipsters are a little more of a dressed up grunge look usually.


----------



## RJI (Aug 9, 2010)

escapist said:


> Hey we might as well make this a fun game for everybody to play. Ready? Get out your Bingo-Dauber:



I love the old school vans and wear them all the time and every time I see some old suede Pumas I want to get a pair. I definitely am not a Hipster though I just was around when the styles originated I guess.


----------



## Esther (Aug 9, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I don't care how they look. The could dress like Bavarian midgets for all I care. It's the "'tude" I don't like.



Um... making assumptions about a person's personality based upon their appearance/style of dress is also problematic.


----------



## Esther (Aug 9, 2010)

StarWitness said:


> Especially on a forum that exists to combat hatred and stereotyping based on appearance.



Precisely.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 10, 2010)

furious styles said:


> aren't we all hipsters of size, really



Right? I mean, I'm pretty fucking hip, and shit man, i mean everyone loves me. Except rabbit i think, but other than that, I'm pretty fucking hip.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 10, 2010)

Esther said:


> Um... making assumptions about a person's personality based upon their appearance/style of dress is also problematic.



Crikey, am I going to have to make a list of everyone who I find a jackass whenever I post something negative about one group of people?

To me, a hipster is a person with a certain attitude. I dislike that attitude.

I also dislike Nazism, Xenophobism and Italians.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 10, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Crikey, am I going to have to make a list of everyone who I find a jackass whenever I post something negative about one group of people?
> 
> To me, a hipster is a person with a certain attitude. I dislike that attitude.
> 
> I also dislike Nazism, Xenophobism *and Italians*.



LOL................


----------



## Esther (Aug 10, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Crikey, am I going to have to make a list of everyone who I find a jackass whenever I post something negative about one group of people?



Since the alternative leads to unfair generalizations and prejudice... yes. Disliking specific people, as opposed to entire groups, is generally the way to go.


----------



## Jes (Aug 10, 2010)

Paquito said:


> INTERNET IS SERIOUS BUSINESS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



incorrect use of pants! see the Jexicon!


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 10, 2010)

Esther said:


> A friend of mine mentioned that she rarely ever sees fat "hipster" type guys (you know... trendy, scruffy, scarf-wearing in all weather, often very pretentious...). I, having developed quite an eye for this elusive cutie, went on a googling spree to prove her wrong. It turns out that someone has already devoted an entire tumblr page to these guys:
> http://hipstersofsize.tumblr.com/
> Some of these gentlemen aren't that big... but there are certainly lots of beards, tattoos and hairy bellies to browse



Love love love love love :smitten:

Thanks for putting this up sweetie


----------



## retardia (Aug 10, 2010)

Good god what a wonderful website. I danced with a cute BHM hipster (I didn't know these guys were 'hipsters' so thanks for enlightening me!) at a club recently, mmm nicely dressed and squishy.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 10, 2010)

Jes said:


> incorrect use of pants! see the Jexicon!



Sorry massa, I just prefer to never wear pants, so I don't know how to use them properly.


----------



## escapist (Aug 11, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> I live in portland oregon, so the husky lumber jacks in tight clothing type is all over, and i gotta say, im a sucker for them. :wubu:



Yeah but in Oregon they are just Lumberjacks that think their clothes shrank in the wash and they'd rather spend their money on beer than clothes that fit. The fact that they were raised by a liberal teachers in the education system is just a side of living in Oregon where all the hippies went after the 60's-70's.  :happy:


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 12, 2010)

I 'fit' into this category occasionally.

Don't hate  

View attachment 019.JPG


View attachment 015.JPG


----------



## Esther (Aug 12, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I 'fit' into this category occasionally.
> 
> Don't hate



Those dimples kill me! Whatever category... you're cute


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 12, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I 'fit' into this category occasionally.
> 
> Don't hate



Did Hogwarts banish you for being too fabulous?


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 13, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Did Hogwarts banish you for being too fabulous?



lulz, I know, a Fat Harry Potter.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 13, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> lulz, I know, a Fat Harry Potter.



The scarf didn't help matters.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 13, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> The scarf didn't help matters.



It's like the Sorting Hat. It's the Scarf of Sexual Preference.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> It's like the Sorting Hat. It's the Scarf of Sexual Preference.



Where you'll be sorted, nobody knows. And you _really_ don't have a choice in the matter.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Where you'll be sorted, nobody knows. And you _really_ don't have a choice in the matter.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlI4BwjXAC0

WATCH IT.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 13, 2010)

Pahaha I love how Youtube always has a perfect video for my life.

I think we know where Harry and Ron are sneaking off to...


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 14, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> The scarf didn't help matters.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 14, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


>



That sloth makes me happy.



escapist said:


> Yeah but in Oregon they are just Lumberjacks that think their clothes shrank in the wash and they'd rather spend their money on beer than clothes that fit. The fact that they were raised by a liberal teachers in the education system is just a side of living in Oregon where all the hippies went after the 60's-70's.  :happy:



I think that's why I want to go there. As much as I might hate to admit it, I'm quite the liberal hippie on the inside.


----------



## djudex (Aug 14, 2010)

*cough*

























This last one I like best considering discussions in another thread.


----------



## Esther (Aug 14, 2010)

A jab at hipsters AND pokemon in one picture?!

*crying on the inside*


----------



## djudex (Aug 14, 2010)

Esther said:


> A jab at hipsters AND pokemon in one picture?!
> 
> *crying on the inside*



I have to be true to myself


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 14, 2010)

Hipster cat ftw


----------



## Esther (Aug 14, 2010)

djudex said:


> I have to be true to myself



I, too, must be true to myself... just a trendy Pokelovin' turkey.


----------



## djudex (Aug 14, 2010)

If it's any consolation I just accidentally poked myself in a ball with my thumb and it hurts it a really weird way.


----------



## Esther (Aug 14, 2010)

Hahahahahahaha

I'm so glad I don't have balls.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey, no Wes Anderson hate up in here!


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 14, 2010)

I mean...what can I say that hasn't already been said? Overrated, tries too hard, tragically too hip for the room and if you just "don't get it" it's your fault not his? It's all already been said about Mr. Anderson.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 14, 2010)

One word: Rushmore. ...Well, ok, one more word: brilliant. And the Royal Tenenbaums wasn't bad either. ...Ok, yeah, that was more than one word, but I can't say enough about Wes Anderson. I think he's a good filmmaker and I enjoy his sense of humor. I guess that means I'm hipper than you.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 14, 2010)

I can name SO many directors who deserve the following Anderson has so much more than him. Based on talent alone.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 14, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I can name SO many directors who deserve the following Anderson has so much more than him. Based on talent alone.



Like M. Night Shyama-ha-ha-ha oh man I couldn't do it. Not even typing. Oh man. *wipes away tear*


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 14, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Like M. Night Shyama-ha-ha-ha oh man I couldn't do it. Not even typing. Oh man. *wipes away tear*



It's ok man...it's ok. I understand. The thing of it is though, he showed PROMISE. Sixth Sense and Unbreakable were STELLAR...but then...yeah *one tear.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 14, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I can name SO many directors who deserve the following Anderson has so much more than him. Based on talent alone.



Start. I'd like to hear. And I hope they are Auteurs as well.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 14, 2010)

I will give you five right off the top of my head

Rian Johnson (Brick is possibly the greatest modern noir film. And Brothers Bloom made my top 10 last year)

Marcel Sarmiento (He hasn't done much, but Deadgirl was the best film of last year.)

Michael Haneke (Funny Games?! I rest my case.)

Alex Proyas (Admittedly, his newer stuff has not been stellar. But The Crow and Dark City were better than anything Anderson's ever put out.)

Timur Bekmambetov (Night Watch/Day Watch. 'nuff said.)


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah they're all not better than Anderson. Good but not better. And you should be comparing him to his contemporaries. I'd argue David Gordon Green is better. I definitely think Paul Thomas Anderson is better. Noah Baumbach is getting there. Guillermo Del Toro. But Wes Anderson is definitely an accomplished and worthwhile director. One of the best Debuts in Bottle Rocket. A masterpiece of Salinger-saturated film in Rushmore.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 14, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> yeah they're all not better than Anderson. Good but not better.



Disagree. Wes Anderson's films have a level of pretension in them not seen since Jean-Luc Godard. Wes Anderson is himself pretentious and self-indulgent at BEST. I named 8 films in my last post, by 5 different directors that were pure, classic, cinematic genius. They didn't try to hard. They knew what they were and they didn't try to be anything else. They weren't tragically too cool. And they certainly didn't try to be funny and fail miserably. 

Based on those 8 films, those 5 directors deserve Anderson's undeserved fame. 

Those ARE his contemporaries. Anyone who is a film director, is his peer group, his contemporaries. 

You completely lost all credibility by saying David Gordon Green. Pineapple Express is a worthless piece of dreck. Which is 1/9 of his film portfolio.

Del Toro arguably has more fame than Wes Anderson already. 

Wes Anderson is far from accomplished, certainly not well rounded thematically, and he's NO Salinger. Wes Anderson and Salinger shouldn't even be in the same conversation.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Aug 14, 2010)

Hipsters of Size made me laugh since someone recently pointed out that my husband has the hipster facial hair, lol.  I'll have to post a pic of him on here sometime.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 14, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Disagree. Wes Anderson's films have a level of pretension in them not seen since Jean-Luc Godard. Wes Anderson is himself pretentious and self-indulgent at BEST. I named 8 films in my last post, by 5 different directors that were pure, classic, cinematic genius. They didn't try to hard. They knew what they were and they didn't try to be anything else. They weren't tragically too cool. And they certainly didn't try to be funny and fail miserably.
> 
> Based on those 8 films, those 5 directors deserve Anderson's undeserved fame.
> 
> ...



Yeah bro, my credibility is lost because I named a director and you are only familiar with his most mainstream movie. Watch All The Real Girls, and George Washington and get back to me. You lose any credibility as a cinephile by labeling Godard as pretentious ROFL. 

And fame has little to do with talent as a director. If that were true, Brett Ratner would be the best director around. 
And no, his contemporaries aren't directors who direct today. That would suggest that Wes Anderson and Sidney Lumet are contemporaries, which would be utterly ridiculous.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 14, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Yeah bro, my credibility is lost because I named a director and you are only familiar with his most mainstream movie. Watch All The Real Girls, and George Washington and get back to me. You lose any credibility as a cinephile by labeling Godard as pretentious ROFL.
> 
> And fame has little to do with talent as a director. If that were true, Brett Ratner would be the best director around.
> And no, his contemporaries aren't directors who direct today. That would suggest that Wes Anderson and Sidney Lumet are contemporaries, which would be utterly ridiculous.



Once again, disagree completely. Whether it was mainstream or not, he directed it, and there wasn't one redeeming quality about it.

Godard WAS pretentious. Film schools drool all over him, but he wasn't REAL. Have you seen Made In America? Yeah, because an entire scene in a diner having characters just look at each other while Marianne Faithful sings "While Tears Go By" isn't pretentious and self-indulgent at ALL, right?

I said those directors should have his UNDESERVED fame. Their following should be much greater Anderson's strictly for the reason they are more talented and their films are BETTER.

If you are a WORKING director, at the same time, you are in the same peer group as every other director, thus a CONTEMPORARY (meaning of the same time). Whether or not your subject matter/thematics are the same, you WILL be compared to other working directors.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 14, 2010)

The director of "Heavy Petting" has more talent than Wes Anderson...right...


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 14, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> The director of "Heavy Petting" has more talent than Wes Anderson...right...



Way to judge talent by title, sir. Congratulations, you've voided any argument you could every make now by saying, just because of the title, he has no talent. Have you seen it? Have you seen Deadgirl? There's more apparent talent in Deadgirl than in all of Anderson's films combined. It's real. It's raw. And it uses multiple layers, including a layer of plot device that's so shocking a lot of people can't even get past it.

At this point, you've invalidated yourself to the point where arguing with you is not even worth my time.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 14, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> yeah they're all not better than Anderson. Good but not better. And you should be comparing him to his contemporaries. I'd argue David Gordon Green is better. I definitely think Paul Thomas Anderson is better. Noah Baumbach is getting there. Guillermo Del Toro. But Wes Anderson is definitely an accomplished and worthwhile director. One of the best Debuts in Bottle Rocket. *A masterpiece of Salinger-saturated film in Rushmore.*



THANK YOU. I completely agree (re: bolded part). P.T. Anderson is pretty good as well, as is Guillermo Del Toro. I'm also a Todd Solondz fan (most of the time), and sometimes Neil LaBute. I'm also a HUGE Coen Bros fan, as well as Tarantino (again, most of the time, not all). I'm trying to stifle a laugh over Ronin's mention of Alex Proyas and The Crow, but he _is_ a goff and all, so I suppose it makes sense. 



TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> The director of "Heavy Petting" has more talent than Wes Anderson...right...



Haha! Exactly!


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 14, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I'm trying to stifle a laugh over Ronin's mention of Alex Proyas and The Crow, but he _is_ a goff and all, so I suppose it makes sense.



AND Dark City, which is used in MANY film classes, and even a friend of mine's ENGLISH class as an example of exemplary filmmaking.



> Haha! Exactly!



I love how two people who were trying to argue the merits of film just dismissed a film based on title alone. Congrats. Enjoy your pretension.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 15, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> AND Dark City, which is used in MANY film classes, and even a friend of mine's ENGLISH class as an example of exemplary filmmaking.



...*snore*...



theronin23 said:


> I love how two people who were trying to argue the merits of film just dismissed a film based on title alone. Congrats. Enjoy your pretension.



I thumb my nose in your general direction, with my pinkie in the air. 
Oh, and not just title alone. The movie sucked. It really did.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 15, 2010)

Talking about pretentiousness in a hipster thread? 

I'll just drop that little bomb and walk away...


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 15, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Talking about pretentiousness in a hipster thread?
> 
> I'll just drop that little bomb and walk away...



I know, I know, it's a lost fucking cause on these people. But, I have to try, it's just the way I am.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 15, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> AND Dark City, which is used in MANY film classes, and even a friend of mine's ENGLISH class as an example of exemplary filmmaking.
> 
> 
> 
> I love how two people who were trying to argue the merits of film just dismissed a film based on title alone. Congrats. Enjoy your pretension.




You're right. The 4.3 Imdb rating means that everyone missed the genius in it.


----------



## Esther (Aug 16, 2010)

I dislike how prickly and nasty my light-hearted thread has become.


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 16, 2010)

Esther said:


> I dislike how prickly and nasty my light-hearted thread has become.



It's time for a sad clown painting.


----------



## Esther (Aug 16, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> It's time for a sad clown painting.



A sad clown painting on velvet.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 16, 2010)

Esther said:


> A sad clown painting on velvet.



While these guys are arguing, you wanna get out of here and maybe get a drink  we can continue this conversation maybe back at my place?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 16, 2010)

Esther said:


> A sad clown painting on velvet.



That can be screen printed on a t-shirt to look ironic?


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 16, 2010)

Paquito said:


> That can be screen printed on a t-shirt to look ironic?



Let's go one level higher: a picture of a t-shirt of a sad clown on velvet.


----------



## Esther (Aug 16, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> While these guys are arguing, you wanna get out of here and maybe get a drink  we can continue this conversation maybe back at my place?



I APPROVE of your efforts to sweep me off my feet. Consider me swept. 




Paquito said:


> That can be screen printed on a t-shirt to look ironic?





Odenthalius said:


> Let's go one level higher: a picture of a t-shirt of a sad clown on velvet.



I like the way you guys think.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 16, 2010)

Would any of you be interested in joining my new sect of robots: The Robo-Hipsters?


----------



## Esther (Aug 16, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Would any of you be interested in joining my new sect of robots: The Robo-Hipsters?



Can I be a slutty Robo-Hipster?


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 16, 2010)

Esther said:


> Can I be a slutty Robo-Hipster?



This will require pics.


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 16, 2010)

Robo-hipsters learned about things so obscure that those things cease to be in existence.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 16, 2010)

Esther said:


> I APPROVE of your efforts to sweep me off my feet. Consider me swept.





I'm so happy it worked, We can talk about Pokemon too. Don't tell anyone, but I just started playing one of them all over.

When you come over, I'll tell you which one.


----------



## Esther (Aug 16, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm so happy it worked, We can talk about Pokemon too. Don't tell anyone, but I just started playing one of them all over.
> 
> When you come over, I'll tell you which one.



Hahaha. I'll keep your Poke-secrets if you keep mine


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 16, 2010)

Esther said:


> Hahaha. I'll keep your Poke-secrets if you keep mine



Poké-secrets, i like the sound of that. It's only kinky the first time right?


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 16, 2010)

...buncha sad clown loving, retro Pokemon playing hipsters.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 16, 2010)

You're not a real hipster until you have a plastic milkcrate bungee-corded to the back of your old-ass bicycle. And organic veggies in your crate.


----------



## Esther (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm so hip I don't even believe in vegetables.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 16, 2010)

Vegetables exist, darnit!


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm so hip I liked dirt before it became mainstream.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm so hip I was a single celled organism, then everyone else became one, so I evolved.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 17, 2010)

I was actually the first set of amino acids. Everyone else just developed them because they thought I was cool.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 17, 2010)

My top amino acids were brightly colored and had an ironic saying on them. My bottom ones were REALLY tight and when people got disgusted by them I just told them they were European and they wouldn't understand. My primordial ooze was primarily PBR.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 17, 2010)

My bottom pair of alleles were old school Chuck Taylors way before you started wearing them.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm so hip I'm all pelvis now.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 17, 2010)

*WARNING* *WARNING* PAINFULLY BAD JOKE AHEAD.




bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm so hip I'm all pelvis now.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 17, 2010)

Y'all are more hip replacement than hip.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> *WARNING* *WARNING* PAINFULLY BAD JOKE AHEAD.



Yeah, you know what? The pelvis has left this thread now.

 Oh my.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 17, 2010)

I exclusively wear American Eagle. BUT, if everyone becomes hipsters, then I will be the true hipster for wearing what no one else does. 

Oh yea.


----------



## deanbpm (Aug 26, 2010)

I dress as what you call a hipster but it is fairly common over here. I don't really find it a struggle to get clothes like that in larger sizes apart from jeans- that can be a bit difficult sometimes as even if they are not skinny-fit jeans the style is fairly slim these days but I manage.


----------



## Albino_taters (Aug 28, 2010)

So are you a hipster if you hate hipsters but can't afford decent cloths, rather do most of your shopping at the local Goodwill-esc store? I know hipsters are into that whole "irony' thing. If so, I may need to change my wardrobe...


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 28, 2010)

Albino_taters said:


> So are you a hipster if you hate hipsters but can't afford decent cloths, rather do most of your shopping at the local Goodwill-esc store? I know hipsters are into that whole "irony' thing. If so, I may need to change my wardrobe...



No, Goodwill shopping can very much fall under DIY too, so you should be safe.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 28, 2010)

Vancouver is overrun with Hipsters. I think I'll have to go back to goth.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 29, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Vancouver is overrun with Hipsters. I think I'll have to go back to goth.



*ahem*...as the unofficial spokesman for the gothic community on the BHM/FFA board, I hereby declare amnesty to bionic_eggplant for any ungoth happenings while prodigal. I also officially and heartily extend the warmest invitation back to the fold my cold dark goth heart can muster. Your goth card will be in the mail upon your final decision. 

*removes tongue from cheek*


----------



## Zowie (Aug 29, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> *ahem*...as the unofficial spokesman for the gothic community on the BHM/FFA board, I hereby declare amnesty to bionic_eggplant for any ungoth happenings while prodigal. I also officially and heartily extend the warmest invitation back to the fold my cold dark goth heart can muster. Your goth card will be in the mail upon your final decision.
> 
> *removes tongue from cheek*



Hahaha, thank you.  The worst is, I got rid of all my goth-gear while I was moving.


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 2, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, thank you.  The worst is, I got rid of all my goth-gear while I was moving.



Man, I feel like the last surviving slacker.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 7, 2010)

while i am in no way a hipster i am completely willing to wear whatever clothes women give me. just consider me a life size plush ken doll for your dress up delight!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 7, 2010)

Here come the tutus.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 7, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Here come the tutus.



HEY! Have you been reading my mind!


----------



## Paquito (Sep 8, 2010)

I prefer the term "hipspanic," thanks.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 8, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I prefer the term "hipspanic," thanks.



Hahaha, I raise you that with the "hindipster" or the "Indie Indi".


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 8, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, I raise you that with the "hindipster" or the "Indie Indi".



The spices in my curry are really obscure, you probably haven't heard of them.


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 9, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> The spices in my curry are really obscure, you probably haven't heard of them.



I don't even use curry in curry because it's too mainstream.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 9, 2010)

I hate using the word "mainstream". It's so cliche.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 9, 2010)

~da rev~ said:


> I hate using the word "mainstream". It's so cliche.



I hate using the word "cliche". It's so cliche.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 10, 2010)

*The Sad Science of Hipsterism*


The Psychology of Indie Bands, PBR and Weird Facial Hair 
Published on September 8, 2010 
Behold the hipster, the stylishly disaffected breed of twentysomethings whose fog of twee whimsy envelopes Williamsburg and the East Village. Most who encounter the hipster in its natural habitat respond in one of two ways: derision or ridicule.
But science does not cast judgment. Its goal is to explore and explain dispassionately, whether the object of study be the noble eagle or the lowly nematode. So what does science have to tell us about this fascinatingly misunderstood breed, the indigenous North American hipster?
Surprisingly much.
In a paper in an upcoming issue of the Journal of Consumer Research entitled "Demythologizing Consumption Practices: How Consumers Protect Their Field-
Dependent Identity Investments from Devaluing Marketplace Myths," authors Zeynep Arsel and Craig L. Thompson delve deep into the phenomenon of hipsterism, and in particular its most abiding mystery: if everyone hates hipsters, why would anyone want to be one?




* 






The long and short of it is that they don't.*








In general, psychologists who study consumers understand that people are largely motivated to spend money not just on things that they materially need, but that bolster their sense of identity. They purchase not just goods and services, but mythologies. Imagining themselves as rugged, rebellious patriots, they buy a Harley-Davidson. Imagining themselves as respected and well-heeled, they buy a Lexus.
Hipsters, though, follow a different paradigm. Their problem is that their purchases tend to place them within a category whose mythology they despise. That's right: Nobody likes hipsters, not even hipsters.
As Arsel and Thompson put it, the beats of the '50s and hippies of the '60s and '70s, both of which had an admirable authenticity about them even if you didn't care for the particulars, eventually gave rise to "the millennial hipster," which "came to be represented as an uberconsumer of trends and as a new, and rather gullible, target market that consumes cool rather than creating it." As examples of the dorkification they cite online parodies of the iconic Mac v. PC ads and this viral YouTube video.
The upshot being that any people who legitimately enjoy all the trappings on hipsterhood -- the authors mention Pabst Blue Ribbon, Puma, and the trucker hat -- must psychologically distance themselves from the demographic group of which they are so clearly a part. And so their subconscious brains have to work double time so that they can convince themselves that the things they buy do not reflect on their true character.
Arsel and Thompson interviewed hipsters and asked them how they dealt with the problem of being identified as such. The answer, they found, was to "demythologize" the hipster experience, that is, to psychologically reclassify their own behavior as being separate from the aggregate activity that the rest of the world lumps together as "hipster." They interviewed one consumer, identified as Scarlet, who told them:
I'm not gonna lie, I shop at Urban [Outfitters] sometimes, only when it's on sale of course... I like doing a lot of the things that are the hipster thing to do, but I do them because I like to do them, not because they're the cool thing to do. And because I am immersed in the social scene where there are a lot of hipsters, people mistake me for being one of them."​The deeper irony is that those who try to assert their independence from the commodification of identity wind up tapping into another marketplace myth, what the authors call "the myth of consumer sovereignty." This is the idea that by assiduously selecting from all the identity markers available for purchase, a person can assemble one that authentically reflects their true self independent of the marketplace. Some of the hipsters that Arsel and Thompson talked to are well aware of the futility of this project. Said one, identified as "Tom":
I don't necessarily know every single weird obscure band. I don't necessarily want to. But I mean, yeah, who do I hang out with? I hang out with like a bunch of tattooed indie dorks. So, yeah, I guess I am but I wouldn't self-identify, I think. I'd listen to stuff that's outside the mainstream or it's like I dress weird compared to the majority of the population. I just try not to think about it too much. The minute you start identifying with a subculture... you kind of lose individuality, surrender part of your identity, and we don't wanna do that.​This, then, is the essence of being a hipster. Pretending you aren't one.
UPDATE: For more PT-inflected insight into hipsterology, check out news editor Andrea Bartz's side project, Stuff Hipsters Hate, a blog that is now also out in book form.
UPDATE 2: Some commenters have complained that the demographic group in question has not been defined with sufficient rigor. The following video should help.
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/extreme-fear/201009/the-sad-science-hipsterism


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 10, 2010)

The thing this article and the writers don't realize, and they kind of got played with this, true hipsters NEVER identify as such. It's not that they don't WANT to be, but it's like the guy said and they misinterpreted "The minute you start identifying with a subculture... you kind of lose individuality, surrender part of your identity, and we don't wanna do that." SO, as long as they don't self-identify, instead of owning what they are and running with it, it just becomes another label society has placed on them, maaaaan.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 10, 2010)

I belong to a very exclusive minority: me.

It's the best club, in my opinion.


----------



## Esther (Sep 11, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I belong to a very exclusive minority: me.
> 
> It's the best club, in my opinion.



Are girls allowed to join?


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Esther said:


> Are girls allowed to join?



I am willing to allow this.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Sep 11, 2010)

I know this is the BHM forum, but am I the only one who is at least *slightly* bummed there aren't more pics of women in this thread?


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Jay West Coast said:


> I know this is the BHM forum, but am I the only one who is at least *slightly* bummed there aren't more pics of women in this thread?



You could pretty much say that for every place in the world though to be quite honest with ya.


----------



## Esther (Sep 11, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I am willing to allow this.



Yay! Can we call the club 'Esther and Chaz against the world'?


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 11, 2010)

Esther said:


> Yay! Can we call the club 'Esther and Chaz against the world'?



You might get a call from Bryan Lee O'Malley's lawyers, but fuck it, go for it!


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Esther said:


> Yay! Can we call the club 'Esther and Chaz against the world'?



Why is your name first? It's my club! 

Well, you are pretty awesome and hot so you can be first. I am chill like that. The only thing I request is that we change "world" to "universe".


----------



## Esther (Sep 11, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Why is your name first? It's my club!
> 
> Well, you are pretty awesome and hot so you can be first. I am chill like that. The only thing I request is that we change "world" to "universe".



'Chaz and Esther against the universe'

It has a good ring to it


----------



## sfpaul (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm not a hipster. But there are certain coffee shops and vegan bistros I won't enter here in RI because I'm afraid to be surrounded by so many hipsters that one of them tries to talk to me about poetry.


----------



## djudex (Sep 19, 2010)

http://www.collegehumor.com/article:1809153


----------



## Zowie (Sep 19, 2010)

djudex said:


> http://www.collegehumor.com/article:1809153



Hahahaha, I like. Especially Batman.


----------



## powderfinger (Sep 19, 2010)

I saw Panda Bear last weekend and there was a bunch of chunksters, both of the male and female genre, oh so many cute chubby hipster girls with their half sleeves and sun dresses, and more portley dudes with beards and Parliament lights dangling from their PBR soaked lips than you could shake a stick at. The fat hipster is on the rise, and I can't say I don't like it.


----------



## Esther (Sep 19, 2010)

djudex said:


> http://www.collegehumor.com/article:1809153



Hahaha... Spidey.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 26, 2010)

powderfinger said:


> I saw Panda Bear last weekend and there was a bunch of chunksters, both of the male and female genre, oh so many cute chubby hipster girls with their half sleeves and sun dresses, and more portley dudes with beards and Parliament lights dangling from their PBR soaked lips than you could shake a stick at. The fat hipster is on the rise, and I can't say I don't like it.



Gah. Wish I coulda been there. ...Wish the hipster guys wouldn't smoke so damn much, too, but I'm still dumb enough to see it as a 'relationship project' type thing...most of the time. Being an older biddy now, I think I've mostly gotten over it.


----------



## Bearsy (Sep 27, 2010)

So I follow this on my Tumblr(for outfit ideas) and like two days ago I'm scrolling through my news feed, passing Harry Potter and gifs and memes and rants and all of a sudden I'm met by a fat guy with his dick out.
Totes not what I signed up for, haha.
And cause I'm a whore, my Tumblr is right here.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5mLuPJ0S8Q

enjoy lol


EDIT:
How many hipsters does it take to screw in a lightbulb?

It's a really obscure number, you wouldn't&#65279; have heard of it.


----------

